# Starting a 125G for tropheus, 1 maybe 2 colonies



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

After trying all male haps and peacocks and a tank of mbunas, I will try tropheus. I am gonna install my tank in the basement, finally a 6 foot tank, its gonna be my only one in freshwater (I will put a 45G reef in my office). The goals of this tank:
- silent
- easy to maintain
- by the wall
- everything integrated, I have no fish room
- no risk of water spills
- reliable so I dont lose fish

Planned population:
- 20-24 tropheus Duboisi maswa (already bought)
- 20-24 tropheus moorii kasanga red rainbow

I chose a perfecto 125G 72x18x22 with 2 corner flo, with holes at the bottom.
I will add 100 lbs of sand sahara from caribsea
I will use the rocks I had in my previous tank, except the pink ones, only the grey, black and with ones for about 30G
I will do a pile of rack at each end (to hide the corner flo) and 3 piles of rock that dont touch each other
I will put a blue background
for creating current I will use 2x koralia 750
I will put a sump under the stand, a 40G of 36x12x20
in the sump, 2x 300W heaters, 2x MAG7 return pumps
filtering will be done with a total of 10G of bio balls from coralife in 1 or 2 wet/dry homemade
a 2nd tank of 37G 30x12x22 under the stand will be used for evaporation and water change 
lighting is 2x60" T5-HO, I have 3 lamps so far to test the colours

I have a programmable logic controller with a touch screen interface
I didnt figure where I would put that, maybe in a stand by the tank with the products and food.

For the stand and the top, I will use the DIY from garf.org, a plywood base qith laminated beams 2x3/4" covered by 4 sheets of 3/4". I will ask a friend to help build the top and removable front. Inside it will be painted with epoxy paint.

Pictures will come.

Any comments, suggestions.

Thank you


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Silent is going to be real hard with Tropheus.
They like very fresh lively water (usually provided cheaply buy having airsones and high noisy surface movement of the water)and make a lot of noise when feeding.
Your filtration seems to me a very expensive way of solving the prob but think it should work. Never seen/or heard a silent sump.

Dunno if I would recommend Tropheus to anyone looking for an easy quiet tank. :wink:

Lighting? Troph need no lighting its purely for what you like to vew them.
They like algae but then its easy to grow algae on rocks outside the tank and just swap em over.

Yep I think your plans should work but I think its massive overkill to keeping and breeding this species to spend so much on equipment.

On such a tank set up be sure to get the best Troph available. Be sad to set up such great tanks and let em down with poor stock?

Saying that it is great to see someone giving Troph the start they need. For sure I would go with just one variant until used to keeping Tropheus but with such good tanks and expensive setup I think you will prob do well whatever you try.

All the best James


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Slowed down by a cold, finallly one step completed. Im done assembling the top and stand (except the doors). I seud a Kreg Jig to make pocket holes with the special screws. Finally, *** decided to go low cost (around 500$ total). for the stand, I made a table out of 2x4 and put 3/4 plywood with red oak veener. The top is made of 3/4 plywood with red oak veener. Doors made of 3/4 plywood with red oak veener, 4 for stand and 4 for the top. *** used select 3/4 pine plywood for the non visible parts. I made holes in the back for wiring and ventilation. I still have to tint the wood and paint the inside in latex paint. I will seal the bottom joints in the stand with silicon. After I have to install the doors, put the tank on and do the plumbing. There is a removable panel on the left side to put in the 2 tanks under the stand (40G et 37G).










Next weekend I should fill the tank with water and shim the stand, test the plumbing. My friend will help me install a sink in the laundry room for the python. After I will put the blue background, the sand and the rocks. I have to the the durso that came with the corner flo, maybe I will make the air pickup adjustable. I cant wait for the tank to start cycling, loll. This week I will also assemble the wet dry, I am thinking of using 2x 8G rubbermaid garbage.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok,

Another update, the stand and top are inside. Needs touch up, I also have to repaint the sides of the doors. Wasnt easy to bring in, but got help from a 6'2 and 6'4.










I still have to level, do the plumbing, then I will start the cycle.
*** built my 2 wet dry filter..
I have to find a way to hook them up, maybe hooks and chains.
I will use a gate valve after my return pumps, it will help to adjust the flow for the perfecto overflows.
Ball valves for the overflows for maintenance.

more pictures to comes


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I saw that on Trophs.com as well. Sweet set up. As far as silent goes mine is pretty freaking quiet. I have 2 aquatop 400 gph canisters running with one 350 magnum that will go away as soon as I get a FX5. Also running 2 Korilla power heads 1 #5 and 1 #4 for movement. So far my fry are pretty happy.


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

Just a thought regarding your stock level, that seems like a decent number of fish to start with -40, however unless you plan on cleaning your tank a lot you will probably need to reduce your stock as they grow. I had a colony of 34 Lufubu in a 125 and it was a bit of work to maintain. I now have my dream tank, a 210 and I have it stocked with 26 mature Ilangi and it is very easy to maintain. Just remember that Tropheus REQUIRE very clean water to show off their best colors. My own opinion is that 22-24 Tropheus in a 125 is about perfect and maybe enough room for some type of tank mate in very small numbers.
I know a lot of aquarists like heavily stocked tanks, but regardless of what filtration you use the health of the fish is dependent upon water quality. We have great filters available to us now but nothing takes the place of weekly water changes. I have found my own comfort level in keeping my Tropheus and for me lightly stalked has really made life much smoother. I hope everything goes smoothly for you too, you will LOVE Tropheus !

Just my own opinion


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Update

Its not a good ida to paint in the dark, but the stand is still nice.
Water is in, in the pictures the pumps are not running, needed to patch a bulkhead with silicone.




























I am ready to add the sands and the rocks.
I was wondering if its bad my metal hose clamps, its not saltwater so it shouldnt affect the fish the fish?

Thank you


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

Another update, pictures had to wait last night. I made piles of rockes, 4 piles so 4 territories? I also wanted to ease cleaning. Cant wait to install the lights, there is a lot of movement of water at the surface.










It starting to get clearer, I am tempted to use the magnet clarifier product, it works and its safe? I will do an ammonia test to gauge how much I need, I have to add an ammonia alert.

I hear water coming down, the doors should cut the sound. If not, I can silence the overflow with sponges and the stand doors with isolation blue foam.

I am doing a test with my wet dry, polyfilter in one and filter floss in the other, I cant wait to see the difference. A bug with my stand, I cant take out the wet dry. If I have to clean the bioballs, I will have to u se a shop bac, clean one and the other a few weeks after.

Its almost done.


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Update with pictures:



















The tank is almost silent
Left to do:
- Waiting for the cycle to complete
- Modification to control panel
- Install control panel in tank
- Plug control panel to tank
- Modifying interface and plc program
- Installing the flaot switches

Almost done!


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

Lookin good, keep it up!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Why are the rock piles so high?
Kind of looks odd and whats the need in a tank this size?

Me I would take off the top rock on each pile and use it as a spawing rock/look good rock on the bottom.

And I would move the edge piles a bit in and away from the back.

With a tank this big there is no need for any rock piles unless you like them but ones on the edge and against the back tend to gather detritus and are not used by Tropheus.

If you do not strip and want young to survive in the main tank you need to add some smaller rocks to make smaller caves/crevices as well (long term).

Love the rounded rocks but a bit more variety in size would give a better look and I think be better for the Troph.
I think a little less perfect piles and (pretend) randomness would give the tank set up a better look.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

After saying that it is a delight seeing someone setting up a Tropheus tank that should realy work long long term rather go for a 75g set up.

All the best James


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I like the tank but the rocks just don't look very stable,specially the top ones. Hard to tell from a picture though. It also looks kinda structured vs natural. Beautiful work on the tank and stand!!

Here is the end results for my tank. 165 gallon.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow that sure is beautiful JimA.

But I was kind of thinking of something easier/cheaper to achieve more like my 70g set up.

















Sorry about the rubbish photos. 

In a 125g you should be able to set it up to be both good looking (like JimAs bigger tank) and functional (like yours and my 70g 64"x16"x16" (mine still needs smaller rocks adding for young but long term has proved too small for a good group long term) for Tropheus. ((Eventually (after a few years) got moved to a 70"x24"x24" where they breed better and show better colours) a 125g though would have been fine)

Feel free to use or ignore this, each keeper has thier own ideas. Yours I bet is to try and get as many separate male territories as pos. Dunno if this can work. I feel about two (maybe three) dom breeding males (territories at least 2 foot wide and deap) is all you will get whatever the rock structure. If going for no perminant territories, then its pretty much no rock piles or move the rocks about each waterchange.

All the best James


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

I know the rock piles dont look natural, but they are still stable, *** placed them to optimize the supports and flat surfaces. I am not sure if there is enough space between the piles for the males to consider each pile as a separate territory. All my rocks have no sharp edges to prevent injuries. If I see territory issues, I will form a central pile with the two centre piles to provide more space between the end piles and the center one. My tank is almost done cycling, I should add the fishes on thursday night.


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Zythum,

Well don't worry, you will have territory issues !! If not, send them back, they are not good Tropheus ! :lol: 
I also think your center piles are too close for two males to stake, you need a "chasing distance" between them. I really don't think you can have 4 males owning each their pile...
But whatever, you will probably end up moving rocks a few times no matter what you do.
What specie will you get ? Adults or juvies ?
Good luck with them !


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

I am getting 24 duboisi maswa, they are a mix of juvenile and adults that are in a 75G I think. I am goign there tonite, so tomorrow I should have pics.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Bump for updated pics , please! opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Im having a hard time with them. Got 28, and down to only 18 now. If I lose 6 more, I am going back to mbunas.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry about your losses.

Are the fish you have eating?


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, they all eat well.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Were the losses due to bloat (were there bloat symptoms)?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

In the second last pic, there is clearly a fish with a sunken stomach. I would be treating for internal parasites imediately. Have you been treating with any meds so far? How long have you had them?


----------



## Zythum (Sep 3, 2009)

*** had them for two months now. So far I did two treatments of clout, one complete over 4 -5 days and one preventive over 2 days.


----------

